# Atonic uterus



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi
I had a natural birth with gas and air (2.5hrs active labour)
Afterwards the uterus failed to contract and I lost 2.9 litres of blood and ended up in theatre having a balloon tampanard. My query is that if we were to have another pregnancy what are the chances of this complication occuring again? Is it likely or very unlikely?
Thank you for your response in advance.
charliemouse


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sometimes this can happen when you have a quick labour. It may happen again, but you would be really closely observed and they would be prepared for anything like that happening, so if it did, it may not be as bad as last time,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for replying


----------

